# Bored Cork Stoppers



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello again everybody,
I now have my lathe set up and would like to start by making(hopefully) cork bottle stoppers, but am having an awful job finding a local supplier in the UK. Can anyone help, please. I'm living in co durham


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A supplier for what? Wood?


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

No. Corks that are to be applied to a dowel on the end of a bottle stopper, that I would like to make, to get my wood turning experiences of the ground


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if he can deal with overseas but you could e-mail him and ask. www.nickcookwoodturner.com


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for that john I'll try him


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Both places are good people, go to website and ask them to send you there catalogue's you can look on there site as well, they do the cork and silicon.
http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/
http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/

cheers LB..
http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I buy corks from Youngs Home Brew. Small quantities from any home brew shop. Cork supplier in UK has own web site full of info.
johnep


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot one and all for the info. There is more outlets than I thought after my own fruitless searches. I now know I only need to ask and the info is there. Thanks everybody for the help.


----------

